# Anyone heard of Holy Smoker Pits



## cid79 (Jun 18, 2015)

I sold my smoker, now I am in the market for a new one, I have been talking to Holy Smoker Pits, they have a website and a facebook page, Just wondering if anyone has heard of them, they use 3/8" thick steel for there smokers, I am getting a custom one that I drew up for a layout. what does everyone think.













Smoker_Assembly.jpg



__ cid79
__ Jun 18, 2015


















Smoker_Assembly-2.jpg



__ cid79
__ Jun 18, 2015


















Smoker_Assembly-3.jpg



__ cid79
__ Jun 18, 2015


----------



## westoncc1 (Jun 23, 2015)

I tried to purchase a pit from them. After seven weeks of inactivity they said they closed the shop and would send my deposit back. I am still waiting.


----------



## raceyb (Jul 5, 2015)

Avoid these people at ALL COSTS.  A fellow admin in a FB group was ripped off for a $700 deposit. Tom Nicholl likes to take deposits and never return them or start work on pits. I know of one other that was also taken. Both gentlemen have filed affidavits with their CC company and are filing police reports with Tom's local sheriff's office.


----------



## allen (Jul 8, 2015)

I tried to access their site and apparently it is shut down.


----------



## ashton (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm on several BBQ sites on Facebook as well and I'm reading about multiple folks being scammed by this group. Two names associated  with that company Tom Nicholl and Jeff Scharfhausen keep popping up as the ring leaders.


----------



## cid79 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I got my money back from this company and I am now going with Shirley Fabrication for my build.


----------

